# Body at E72nd/Gordon Park...



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just in: A body was found in a car at the park(looked like the 5 piers parking lots). A woman with a gunshot to the head. I had my doubts the last time up fishing at that exact spot by myself but did it anyhow, of course, had 15-20 people show up to fish, so it wasn't that bad. Actually, I was considering coming up again this Sunday if the water clears up any. It still makes ya think though....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

your fishing by the hood. CCW is always in effect in that area.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

ezbite said:


> your fishing by the hood. CCW is always in effect in that area.


isnt that the truth too tom---scarrrry scarrry place.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I for one will not fish there alone anymore .


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's why I didn't worry that much about going alone...it'll take a hell of alot to pry *my prized fishing gear* from my hands!! I surely wouldn't part with it easily.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have met some nice people up there but I remember one time last year when there were a group of must have been 13 year old kids smoking a joint right behind me. There were probably 6 of them. I wanted to grab them and strangle them.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

That's what keeps me from nite fishing. Don't want to go to anywhere in the Cleveland area alone. Plus the fact that your vehicle may not be there when you are ready to leave.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm still waiting to find out just what happened. Did it happen there, or was she just dumped there because it doesn't appear to be a high traffic area. The night I was there, at the time one other guy(Spinnerbait) was fishing on the pier with me, a woman showed up. She didn't talk to us, rather...she stood watching us. Mind you, it was cold and a bit windy and quite dark.(In fact, I even commented on her looking like a hooker, and S.bait says "shhh", she's right over there. I thought she had left ) My first impression was a hooker. I've been to many truck stops and seen the women going from truck to truck. That night, I thought maybe she was trying to make a quick$20. Now, was this girl waiting on or did she meet a "john", and the deal went bad, a dope deal gone bad......what? If anybody hears anything, I'm curious as to what may have went down..?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> That's what keeps me from nite fishing. Plus the fact that your vehicle may not be there when you are ready to leave.


Not just in Cleveland. Folks around Conneaut creek had quite a few breakins. Also some around the mad river (Urbana area) as well. Gear has been stolen from the back of trucks near the Vermilion. It can happen anywhere.


----------



## fishy1 (Nov 2, 2004)

I was almost mugged two autumns ago at Century Park in Lorain. A guy in a pickup pulled up just as they were about to jump me. I didn't even see them in the dark. He said they were just about to pounce when he noticed them behind the trees. I left and haven't been night fishing off the piers since. It is a shame our society has fallen to this level. But that's the way it is now-a-days.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Edges! Anytime you get closed off by water or roads it tends to gather bad news. I fell better in my boat then on land up there. Pays to move fast and always keep an eye over the shoulder. Even in-land.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

some people amaze me !!! no1 know's how it happened and it's automatically " a hood thing "....how many of you have been robbed? assaulted?, had your car vandalized recently?... i can imagine that you may get into an arguement/fight for crossing another fisherman's line one too many times...but to make a blanket statement that you're afraid to go down there because of one incident is ridiculous....wow !!!! 

i'm stunned....i've stayed down there all night during white bass runs....no problems....i've been out for the night bite " by myself "....no problems....and i'm not saying that prostitutes don't come down there...but think about it....why would a prostitute...(crackhead) come down to 72nd, during winter, with the hopes of getting picked up by a horny fisherman? then walk all the way back up 72nd? ST. CLAIR is the other way !!!! she'd make better money off " the clair " than down at 72nd and really no1 but fisherman frequent 72nd at night....plus there are the rangers and police that roll through alot...man you guys must hate cleveland...but i bet your favorite teams are the steelers, bulls and broncos...amazing !!!!

anyway....stay away from 72nd....I'LL TAKE YOUR SPOT ON THE PIER


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

and if you think 72nd is bad, consider that two Swenson's in Akron have had a total of 3 armed robberies between 10/4 and 11/21. Might be safer to fish 72nd than buy a burger at Swensons.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

E72nd and Gordan Park is a ZOO! !# :! !$ :S 

Great place to take the family to a picnic! Enjoy!


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

BigMha said:


> some people amaze me !!! no1 know's how it happened and it's automatically " a hood thing "....how many of you have been robbed? assaulted?, had your car vandalized recently?... i can imagine that you may get into an arguement/fight for crossing another fisherman's line one too many times...but to make a blanket statement that you're afraid to go down there because of one incident is ridiculous....wow !!!!
> 
> i'm stunned....i've stayed down there all night during white bass runs....no problems....i've been out for the night bite " by myself "....no problems....and i'm not saying that prostitutes don't come down there...but think about it....why would a prostitute...(crackhead) come down to 72nd, during winter, with the hopes of getting picked up by a horny fisherman? then walk all the way back up 72nd? ST. CLAIR is the other way !!!! she'd make better money off " the clair " than down at 72nd and really no1 but fisherman frequent 72nd at night....plus there are the rangers and police that roll through alot...man you guys must hate cleveland...but i bet your favorite teams are the "cleveland" indians, cavs and browns...amazing !!!!
> 
> anyway....stay away from 72nd....I'LL TAKE YOUR SPOT ON THE PIER






UHHH WHAT!

Hookers ?

I see your point about jumping to conclusions but..... 
I think you defeated the point of your post!
no never been there .. and after this I never will..
sounds like a dump to me !!!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

BigMha, I'm not letting that one incident keep me away. There have been to many incidents down there. I just don't feel safe down there alone at night. I've fished there during the day a lot over the years. I won't even go to Edgewater alone at night.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Most of you guys are jumping to conclusions and will probably miss out on something good.First of all, there is no safe place on this earth from theft, never was-never will be.Most thefts occur in the more pricier neighborhoods than the rurals.I use to fish Gordon Park back in the 70's when it was a dump.The parking lot was nothing but a mud pit,packs of wild dogs would be running in circles because their eyes were froze shut, dead body's were found there weekly, it was a complete mess.It looks like paradise now with all the paved parking lots, trees and grass planted, picnic tables & grills everywhere.The police and rangers patrol regularly.Trust me, the city paid millions of dollars to clean up the lakefront and will not let some scum ruin it or take it away.Your going to have the occasional break-in or car stolen, but it happens everywhere.I live 45 miles away and do not have any worries driving down there 2-3 times a week when the walleye are on fire.You guys are missing out on a good thing, take advantage of it.There were some unlucky people earlier this week trying to get some Christmas shopping in at their upscale mall in Oklahoma.8 innocent people shot dead...........Mark


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

I fish the night bite quite often. all by myself....well, myself and my best friend Beretta. i actually feel safe @ 72nd, never really concerned me either. i've even fallen asleep in my truck a couple times in the parking lot. although, i was talking to a local guy one night and told him of this......first thing out of his mouth was "i wouldn't do that"! someone can cap u in the head and steal your veh and other belongings......hmmm, made me think twice.

plenty of hoes 2 miles down the road off St Clair, thats for shore.....


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

I have fished there very often over the last 3 or so years, i have made many friends, never have i seen anything shady(not that it dosen't happen). it's rare that i go there and not see 2 or 3 people i know, i have never felt threatend or worried.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Most of you guys are jumping to conclusions and will probably miss out on something good.First of all, there is no safe place on this earth from theft, never was-never will be.Most thefts occur in the more pricier neighborhoods than the rurals.I use to fish Gordon Park back in the 70's when it was a dump.The parking lot was nothing but a mud pit,packs of wild dogs would be running in circles because their eyes were froze shut, dead body's were found there weekly, it was a complete mess.It looks like paradise now with all the paved parking lots, trees and grass planted, picnic tables & grills everywhere.The police and rangers patrol regularly.Trust me, the city paid millions of dollars to clean up the lakefront and will not let some scum ruin it or take it away.Your going to have the occasional break-in or car stolen, but it happens everywhere.I live 45 miles away and do not have any worries driving down there 2-3 times a week when the walleye are on fire.You guys are missing out on a good thing, take advantage of it.There were some unlucky people earlier this week trying to get some Christmas shopping in at their upscale mall in Oklahoma.8 innocent people shot dead...........Mark


AMEN it's all over the world


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> First of all, there is no safe place on this earth from theft, never was-never will be.


True, but in the game of _probabilities_, we're more likely to come across criminal behavior at 72nd street than in our neighborhoods. Some people make their decisions based on the odds. 

Mark, I agee that there are some great benefits to fishing E72nd street, my first time there I simply walked into the right place at the right time and scored 5 walleye that totaled between 30-35 pounds. I was very spoiled (I realize this is not an every night occurance). I haven't been back since, but eventually will. I will simply make sure I have company, that is what will make me feel more safe. BUT, I will be back!


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

Was going to sleep overnight in my pickup with the boat attached in the parking lot at the ramp at Edgewater earlier this year. July. Got ran off by the Rangers. I drove to a 24 hour mart and parked up by the front of the store under a lightpost and slept. Was unhappy at the time, but those Rangers may have saved my life.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw something on the news last night about a body found at E72nd and Cedar. Sounds close by but don't know if it's the same one.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

The only way I would go is with another angler. Just don't want to go to either place alone after dark. As I said before, I'v fished both during the day
but not after dark.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think you guys have blown it out of proportion a bit. you prolly have a better chance at getting shot in a mall or a school ,or robbed down in the flats????? nobody want my $35.00 fishing combo's . i would carry a rapala knife at least though or a lousiville slugger walking stick.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i think you guys have blown it out of proportion a bit. you prolly have a better chance at getting shot in a mall or a school ,or robbed down in the flats????? nobody want my $35.00 fishing combo's . i would carry a rapala knife at least though or a lousiville slugger walking stick.


Yes I agree with you freyedknot ! I think this is all alittle far fetched !! Just fish with a buddy that's all.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

While I can't say this news doesn't make me feel a little uneasy, the worst thing that's happened to me down there is being harassed for my walleye when I throw them back!


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

stevecat said:


> UHHH WHAT!
> 
> Hookers ?
> 
> ...


maybe i did defeat the point of my post, if i did, it was because my post, was an effort respond to a few member's responses without pointing figers, or naming names. 

if my post has, in some way, made you made invision e.72nd as a dump, i'm sorry...in no means, way shape or form, is the park a dump !!! come on over,(when the fish are biting) and enjoy some of lake erie's finest. you don't need a " ghetto pass ", the hookers are non-existent,(except in some member's minds) and the problems are minimal at best...the rangers and police routinely patrol the park(s) and WE ARE ALL FRIENDLY AND HELPFUL. oh and by the way my name is marc


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> That's what keeps me from nite fishing. Don't want to go to anywhere in the Cleveland area alone. Plus the fact that your vehicle may not be there when you are ready to leave.


Bob...you have sounded off quite a few times about how unsafe you feel down at 72nd...i really am curious to know WHY!?!?! were you a victim of an assault or car theft/vandalism down at 72nd? DO YOU know anyone who was a victim of violence or property crime down there within the last 4-5 years?

or is it because of the racial make-up? i don't know YOU, but some of the things you say,......don't seem to have any merit. i used to fish edgewater at day/night religiously...i fished ALL the piers and NO ONE bothered me or my car !!! both areas are frequented by people of color....72nd especially.

And you go on to say that you don't go anywhere in cleveland alone......*WOOW !!!!!!*


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> I saw something on the news last night about a body found at E72nd and Cedar. Sounds close by but don't know if it's the same one.


no it's not !!! so don't worry...the park IS SAFE !!!...you have rangers and police patrolling and the fisheremen also look out for each other....look man, my name is marc, I'M NO BILL DANCE !!!, but if ANYONE want's a fishing buddy and are coming from O.O.T.(out of town) PM me !!! if you want to do a litlle night fishing and you're afraid to come into the city, LET ME KNOW !!! i'll fish with you...just give me advance notice....that's all in ask


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

BigMha, i feel this thread is nothing more than a BS conversation
piece do to the fact Mother Erie has reared her Winter mode and
everyone is bored! Been fishing 72ND for 5-7yrs @ DAYand Night!
Alot of those trips are solo, never ONCE have I had "friction, theft
or confrontation", to all the whiners, STAY out of Cleveland, its 
Horrible,Dangerous, and Scary, and when the BITE is on its really
Bad, sometimes you cant find a parking spot!

Jack ....COOLERKING ON 79 (68 CLEVE)


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

BigMha, I'm from Parma so not really out of town. I grew up in Cleveland and fished Edgewater when the ferry ran us to the outer breakwall to fish. I started fishing 72d St when I lived in Akron and would go to the VA at Wade Park for medical treatment. Would leave early so that I would miss the trafic and stop there to fish to kill time. Some guy that I talked to told me that an older guy had been raped there at knife point at night. Maybe he was just trying to scare me to keep another angler away at night. If that is what it was, it worked. If anyone is going in the near or distant future, I would love to go as long as I'm not alone.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

BigMha said:


> Bob...you have sounded off quite a few times about how unsafe you feel down at 72nd...i really am curious to know WHY!?!?! were you a victim of an assault or car theft/vandalism down at 72nd? DO YOU know anyone who was a victim of violence or property crime down there within the last 4-5 years?
> 
> or is it because of the racial make-up? i don't know YOU, but some of the things you say,......don't seem to have any merit. i used to fish edgewater at day/night religiously...i fished ALL the piers and NO ONE bothered me or my car !!! both areas are frequented by people of color....72nd especially.
> 
> And you go on to say that you don't go anywhere in cleveland alone......*WOOW !!!!!!*


Gentlemen,
Let's make sure we respect everyone's views. I think this thread is good because it raises awareness of risks involved in almost everything we do or everywhere we travel. (for us it is about fishing) Some places are a bigger risk to spend time in than other places. That is a fact. How a person determines that is their right and privelige. However you can be a victim of a crime anywhere. A person doesn't care what color a thug is. All they want to do is avoid being in a situation where they encounter that thug. The racial make up of an area is what it is. That may or may not affect how safe a person feels about that area due to the fact that there are others out there that will commit crimes against people based on their color/religion/sexual preference, etc. However in most instances a thief does not care who you are ...they just want your stuff.
sock it to me, sock it to me. Respect - just a little bit


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> BigMha, I'm from Parma so not really out of town. I grew up in Cleveland and fished Edgewater when the ferry ran us to the outer breakwall to fish. I started fishing 72d St when I lived in Akron and would go to the VA at Wade Park for medical treatment. Would leave early so that I would miss the trafic and stop there to fish to kill time. Some guy that I talked to told me that an older guy had been raped there at knife point at night. Maybe he was just trying to scare me to keep another angler away at night. If that is what it was, it worked. If anyone is going in the near or distant future, I would love to go as long as I'm not alone.


i too heard that rumor a while ago BOB !!!!! and i appreciate your honesty...in fact, when i heard it, it disturbed me greatly...i don't know if you would accept my offer of becoming one of your fishing buddies, but if you ever need one and you want to come to cleveland, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you BigMha. If this weather gets better maybe we can hook up for a night. If not than in the Spring.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, since I started this thread just to mention news I'd heard, it's went in every direction possible. But personally speaking, I'd prefer to fish in company of other fishermen when up there on shore. If I don't put myself in an awkward or unsafe situation, nothing bad can happen in that respect. That is why I met Spinnerbait that night. Also, I normally can't find someone to join me when I go, so it makes it rough. So, if time permits, I'll take you up on that offer if it still stands. Usually for me, that's the weekend as I work afternoons. But we have a week of shutdown thru Xmas. If weather permits and your schedule does too, I'll gladly join ya. Let me know...........


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know the area but who ever said in other words that stuff happens anywhere and its no different in the hood needs to realize their surroundings. Sure stuff happens everywhere but how often. You can't say that the hood isn't bad, and its the same as nice neighborhoods. 

For example, you can walk through Westlake at any time with a Rolex on your wrist and be absolutly fine! Go walk down some streets on the East side  with a Rolex and hopefully one day you will be able to tell some what to type on this forum (because you may not have/use your arms ever again)

Again, I don't know the area but all urban areas have a much higher crime rate for whatever reason (more people, more deprived people, less money per captia, ect.) buts its the statistics.

I personally will fish where I want but have my blade with me and watch my back. I don't mind going to "ghettos" but I am more carefull opposed to "upscale" neighborhoods.

If you think I'm wrong: I'm outside in all different neighborhoods all the time, I go down to columbus and walk through the ghetto at night and my friend gets jumped for no reason by a gang and I now have a broken leg from helping him out. That wouldn't have happened in a very upscale neighborhood, it could but not probable. I can almost guarentee that it would happen again if I walked there right now.

Sorry about the grammer but I'm tired and don't feel like checking it!

To all: be carefull and safe and hope you catch some big :B Good Luck!

- JOHN


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You'd never catch me in a ghetto.That would be like asking for a whoopin'.Anyways, sorry to hear of your broken leg, hope it heals fast.I don't see what it has to do with fishing down at 72nd street.


----------



## Sleep (Sep 11, 2007)

John S said:


> I personally will fish where I want but have my blade with me and watch my back. I don't mind going to "ghettos" but I am more carefull opposed to "upscale" neighborhoods.
> 
> If you think I'm wrong: I'm outside in all different neighborhoods all the time, I go down to columbus and walk through the ghetto at night and my friend gets jumped for no reason by a gang and I now have a broken leg from helping him out. That wouldn't have happened in a very upscale neighborhood, it could but not probable. I can almost guarentee that it would happen again if I walked there right now.
> 
> - JOHN


I am just curious, you say you are more careful in certian neighborhoods, but for some strange reason you are walking in the ghetto at night. WHY???


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

SEX or DRUGS ? Damn sure wasn't looking for someone to fish with.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Good points. Bigmha (Marc) you sound like a cool person to fish with. I can see why you may have been a bit defensive by some of the points brought up but I dont think you needed to. I like the invitations you have extended. I will pm you next time I go out there.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I have fished E.55 and E.72 piers several times and I have never had any problems at all. Been there with a buddy been there by myself at dark, middle of the day, first light whenever. The only thing I hate down there is when people want everything you catch. Its actually pretty ridiculous that people would keep a 5" perch if you ask me. But it happens and it sucks. Now I really only go for walleye and steelhead so my trips there become less and less frequent. There are many steelies to be caught there early in the season. The walleye night bite can really get going at those spots as well.Just my .02


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

marshal45 said:


> Good points. Bigmha (Marc) you sound like a cool person to fish with. I can see why you may have been a bit defensive by some of the points brought up but I dont think you needed to. I like the invitations you have extended. I will pm you next time I go out there.


cool, i hope we can hook up sometime


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I was in the ghetto because I didn't know it was the ghetto!   I visited my friend that just went away to college (OSU) and he only been there two weeks. When we was walking back to his apartment, we walked the shortest route as most people who are walking would: not for sex and drugs, I would pass on it from those people even if it was free anyways. 

Thanks for jumping to a conclusion and glad you asked though, some people do like buying sex and drugs; just not for me!  

As far as E.72nd , I said I don't know the area and don't want to offend anyone. I know it could be hear/say but I have read a lot of stuff about Gordon Park (from the topic I thought they were the same) and stuff comes up about E. 72nd, I doubt all these people are lying. Since I don't go there I don't care too much and can't comment on that. I know if I were to venture out there I would keep an eye over my shoulder and take some form of protection [email protected] , just going by what I hear from a very lot of people that go there- better to be safe than sorry .

I go to Lorain often and I'm sure lots of stories are said about that place but I know the area and am more comfortable with it. I still "watch my back" just because I'm walking at night and would rather be aware of my surroundings. I have never had anything happen there but I'm sure people have been solicited for sex, drugs, ect. Just by knowing the area it's very probable that one time a crackhead squaggled over there and start feining and stuff went down. I see why you wouldn't like someone talking about a place you visited, just like if someone said crazy stuff happens in Lorain. I would think "not to me" but I would also realize people are about what happened TO THEM in order to look out for their fellow fishermen. So they know they may have a lot lizzard or not have a car when they come back. It obviously does happen (check the numerous posts).

My comment was for someone who posted it happens all over and maybe I assumed they implied as often (Thats the problem with just reading something and not actually having a conversation, everybody interpretes it in their own way.) I just was saying that no way in hell does the stuff that happens in any major large city happen all over AS OFTEN. Sure you will get the "once a decade" murder or the kid who steals something from a car but not the five in one week homicides and such. They were right that it does happen all over though, just not to the same extent/degree.

If anyone is offended I'm truley sorry, it was not ment to be that way! Take care, be safe, and GOOD LUCK next time you go to get the :B .

- John


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

John S said:


> I was in the ghetto because I didn't know it was the ghetto!  I visited my friend that just went away to college (OSU) and he only been there two weeks. When we was walking back to his apartment, we walked the shortest route as most people who are walking would: not for sex and drugs, I would pass on it from those people even if it was free anyways.
> 
> Thanks for jumping to a conclusion and glad you asked though, some people do like buying sex and drugs; just not for me!
> 
> ...


john...my point was that it doesn't happen down there like that...a few incidents here and there...yes the loss of life is tragic and can impact everyone...i can't remember the last time it happened...and i'm 40....yes i heard about the old man that supposedly got raped....don't know if i believe it...but one must do what he must to feel safe...just don't get all caught up in all the hype...


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know. I've always felt safe when there were other fishermen around. No matter what the area.

Been a few places that would normally feel safe but was by myself, and saw some people (not fishermen) that "worried " me. I'm pretty banged up so couldn't fight as hard as I used to. They may get me but they'd know they'd been in a fight. 

Used to play "hoops" in some neighborhoods I probably shouldn't have in my younger days. Again, nothing happened! But looking back-I sometimes shudder!

Nothing has ever happened. Thank God!


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

ive been fishing at the e 72nd met alot of nice guys their never had a problem with anybody their i would definiatly go back.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

The story of the man being raped there is true to my knowledge. It happened right after I moved to this area. 91 or 92. Although this is tradgic it is not someting that happens every day. Its been been at least 15 years now and I don't think it has happened since. Thats not to that it won't happen again,.. its unlikely.
I have never fished in these parks before but thats not because I feel unsafe its just because they are a bit far for me to travel and I would not even know how to get there.
Perhaps I'll BigMah up on his offer and go some evening.


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

if u behave like a victim u are a victim. anybody can have trouble anywhere. the odds of surviving your commute to work are less than getting jumped while fishing. sheeesh.


----------

